# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ترم مهمان

## h.r.shz

سلام 
من این تابستون به صورت مهمان به یه دانشگاه دیگه رفتم (دانشگاه آزاد میخونم) و چند واحد درس برداشتم ،شهریه ثابت دادم ،اما متغیر رو هنوز ندادم.
اگر من پول متغیر رو ندم و نمره هام رو هم از دانشگاهی که توش مهمان بودم نگیرم

آیا بعدا از لحاظ مالی واسم مشکلی پیش میاد؟
آیا بعدا حتما باید این پول رو پرداخت کنم؟؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

اگه شهریه متغیر رو ندی خب اون واحد هایی که برداشتی و پاس کردی رو از تو کارنامت حذف میکنن

----------


## h.r.shz

> اگه شهریه متغیر رو ندی خب اون واحد هایی که برداشتی و پاس کردی رو از تو کارنامت حذف میکنن


مهم نیست.چون نمرشونم خوب نشد و من اصلا دانشجوی یه جای دیگه هستم
و میرم دانشگاه خودم دوباره بر میدارم

پس میشه؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> مهم نیست.چون نمرشونم خوب نشد و من اصلا دانشجوی یه جای دیگه هستم
> و میرم دانشگاه خودم دوباره بر میدارم
> 
> پس میشه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


آره حذف میشه
ولی اگه دوباره تو دانشگاه خودت هم بخوای برداری در نیم سال تحصیلی،طبق قانون دوباره باید برای اون واحد  ها پول بدی
از آموزش دانشگاه هم یه سوالی بپرس مطمعن شی

----------

